# Encontro No Oeste 08/03/2008



## ajrebelo (8 Mar 2008 às 22:51)

BOAS

Aqui fica mais um encontro destes 3 compadres foristas  

REBELO    SANTOS     LUIS









































abraços


----------



## Minho (8 Mar 2008 às 22:56)

Sem palavras....


----------



## Brigantia (8 Mar 2008 às 23:13)

Grandes fotos...deve ter sido um dia fantástico.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2008 às 23:17)

Muito boas fotos...... deve ter sido um grande encontro...


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2008 às 01:11)

Já diz a musica: "A inveja é uma coisa muito feia"
Mas é o que apetece dizer!

Deve ter sido um óptimo encontro mesmo!
Obrigado pelas grandes peliculas!

"Oeste puro e duro" Adorei!


----------



## MSantos (9 Mar 2008 às 01:36)

Muito fixe


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2008 às 10:10)

Boas fotografias ! 
Já agora, e só mesmo por curiosidade, quem é que aparece na fotografia ?


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Mar 2008 às 17:18)

boas

bem quem está no assador sou eu, ficou uma especialidade 

abraços


----------



## henriquesillva (9 Mar 2008 às 18:46)

*Espectáculo!!!*


----------



## Fil (9 Mar 2008 às 23:09)

Parabéns pelo encontro, devem ter comido bem


----------

